# make.conf falsch erstellt :-(

## Kopernikus

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade festgestellt das ich meine make.conf falsch erstellt habe.

Ich habe die einzelnen Use-Flags immer durch ein Komma getrennt.

Also so: USE="X,alsa,-ipv6" etc. etc.

Jetzt ist mir auch klar wieso Firefox kein java unterstützt obwohl ich java als Use-Flag hatte.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Muss ich jetzt mein System nochmal neu installieren?

Damit dann die Use Flags verwendet werden?

Könnte jemand mal meine make.conf durchchecken?:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="X alsa arts cups doc dvb dvd dvdr dri gif icq -ipv6 java javascript jpeg kde mp3 mpeg ntpl ntplonly pda pdf ssl tiff usb xine xml xmms a52 avi bzip2 calendar cdrgtk nsplugin"

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

Gruß

KopernikusLast edited by Kopernikus on Tue Sep 05, 2006 7:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -uDav world --tree  --newuse

sollte dann reichen

Warum hast du nvidia und nv laufen?

Tobi

----------

## firefly

nein neuinstallatieren brauchst du nicht  :Wink: 

ein

```
emerge -uND world
```

sollte reichen.

----------

## dreadhead

```
emerge -NuDav world
```

kompiliert alles, wo sich jetzt die USE-Flags geändert haben und updatet auch gleich alles.

Die Datei sieht gut aus.

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Warum hast du nvidia und nv laufen?

 

Er hat nur die Unterstützung für den OpenSource-nv-Treiber drinnen. Nutzen wird er wohl nvidia.

Es ist halt nie schlecht wenn mal mit dem Closed-Source-Treiber Probleme auftreten trotzdem X (halt ohne direct rendering) laufen lassen zu können.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Kopernikus

Hi und danke für die schnellen antworten.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum hast du nvidia und nv laufen?
> 
> 

 

Wenn Nvidia kaputt geht (warum auch immer) dann hab ich immer noch nv.

Außerdem aufen ja nicht beide!

In der Xorg.conf hab ich nur:

```

Driver    "nvidia"

```

stehen.

EDIT: @franz: Na wenn das nicht Timing war  :Smile: 

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## dreadhead

Manchmal denke ich threads sollten vorübergehend gesperrt werden während jemand ne Antwort schreibt  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Klar...Aber wenn nvidia mit einer Version geht, mit der nächsten aber nicht, dann kommt schnell nen Downgrade dran...

Ist aber wohl Geschmackssache...

Tobi

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Klar...Aber wenn nvidia mit einer Version geht, mit der nächsten aber nicht, dann kommt schnell nen Downgrade dran...

 

Wenn aber ein neuer Kernel den Nvidia-Treiber nicht mehr möchte, möchte mal deshalb nicht den Kernel downgraden - zumal die alte Kernel-Version u.U. schlimme Sicherheitslöcher haben könnte.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ist aber wohl Geschmackssache... .

 

Das stimmt wohl.  :Wink: 

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## Kopernikus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Klar...Aber wenn nvidia mit einer Version geht, mit der nächsten aber nicht, dann kommt schnell nen Downgrade dran...
> 
> Ist aber wohl Geschmackssache...
> 
> 

 

Naja mir wurde das so empfohlen, und so mach ich es halt jetzt mal (auf irgendjemanden muss man ja als newbie hören  :Smile:  )

Jetzt hab ich aber trotzdem ein Problem:

Wenn ich 

```

emerge -uDav world --tree --newuse
```

mache, dann bekomme ich diese Meldung:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 115) sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking glibc-2.4.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking glibc-ports-2.4.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking glibc-libidn-2.4.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking glibc-2.4-patches-1.17.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking glibc-linuxthreads-20060605.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking glibc-powerpc-cpu-addon-v0.01.tgz ;-)

 * glibc-2.4 is nptl-only!

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1555:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 668:   Called pkg_setup

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 1079:   Called die

!!! please add USE='nptl nptlonly' to make.conf

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Da steht das ich "ntpl nptonly" zu meinen Use-Flags hinzufügen soll.

Aber ihr habt ja meine make.conf oben gesehen. Da steht ja "nptl nptonly" in den Use-Flags drin!

An was liegt das denn?

Falls ihr die emerge --info braucht, das ist sie:

```

Gentoo chh # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 calendar cdrgtk cli crypt cups dlloader doc dri dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imlib isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntpl ntplonly opengl pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xine xml xmms xorg xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Bin ratlol, wie halt immer.  :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast nen Typo: ntplonly

----------

## Kopernikus

So ein Mist. Jetzt gehts natürlich.

Tut mir leid.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Und Danke!

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## Kopernikus

Hallo nochmal,

jetzt geht aber wirklich was nicht!

Wieder beim ausführen von: 

```

emerge -uDav world --tree --newuse 

```

Hier die Ausgabe:

```

[...]

./.libs/libkdeinit_kcmshell.so: undefined reference to `no symbol'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [kcmshell] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6/work/kdelibs-3.5.2/kcmshell'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6/work/kdelibs-3.5.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kdelibs-3.5.2-r6.ebuild, line 127:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 166:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 325:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 321:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Meine emerge --info falls benötigt:

```

Gentoo chh # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 calendar cdrgtk cli crypt cups dlloader doc dri dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imlib isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntpl opengl pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xine xml xmms xorg xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ich kann da nichtmal den Error erkennen!

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## Hilefoks

Gib mal bitte noch etwas mehr von der Fehlermeldung (etwa 20 Zeilen mehr) an.

----------

## Kopernikus

Ok, ich hab jetzt glaube ich ein paar mehr als 20 Zeilen aber das macht ja nichts.

```

[...]

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kconfigdialogmanager.h -o kconfigdialogmanager.moc

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o klockfile.lo klockfile.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kqiodevicegzip_p.lo kqiodevicegzip_p.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o ktimezones.lo ktimezones.cpp

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl ./ksycoca.h > ksycoca.kidl || ( rm -f ksycoca.kidl ; false )

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl ./kappdcopiface.h > kappdcopiface.kidl || ( rm -f kappdcopiface.kidl ; false )

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl ./kdebugdcopiface.h > kdebugdcopiface.kidl || ( rm -f kdebugdcopiface.kidl ; false )

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kde-config.o kde-config.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -fPIE -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -c -o kgrantpty-kgrantpty.o `test -f 'kgrantpty.c' || echo './'`kgrantpty.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -c fakes_nonpic.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -c vsnprintf_nonpic.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute    -o libkdefakes.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib64 -version-info 6:0:2 fakes.lo vsnprintf.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kapplication.lo kapplication.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kconfigbase.lo kconfigbase.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kconfig.lo kconfig.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o ksimpleconfig.lo ksimpleconfig.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kmanagerselection.lo kmanagerselection.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kdecore/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kdesktopfile.lo kdesktopfile.cpp

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qtl.h:43,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qvaluelist.h:42,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qstringlist.h:42,

                 from kstandarddirs.h:28,

                 from ksimpleconfig.cpp:35:

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextstream.h:189: error: expected unqualified-id before '/' token

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextstream.h:189: error: missing terminating ' character

make[4]: *** [ksimpleconfig.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6/work/kdelibs-3.5.2/kdecore'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6/work/kdelibs-3.5.2/kdecore'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6/work/kdelibs-3.5.2/kdecore'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6/work/kdelibs-3.5.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kdelibs-3.5.2-r6.ebuild, line 127:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 166:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 325:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 321:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## Kopernikus

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

